

Show HN: WishBin – Superpowered Wishlists for Amazon - williamle8300
http://www.wishbin.co/

======
buttonsmasher
Neat! But I ran into a few issues. 1) Facebook login does not work, I used
Twitter 2) The first time I clicked the Wish bookmarklet on an Amazon product,
it just froze, had to do a it a multiple times That said, I can see it using
regularly, definitely better than placing items in 'Save for Later' list on
Amazon Edit - I am currently a camelcamelcamel user, I love the price tracking
on that, do you have any plans on adding that feature

~~~
williamle8300
Hi, thanks for the feedback.

Yes, we do have price notifications like CamelCamelCamel. It's more
rudimentary, but I think that's what the common user would prefer.

1) Did you click on the button from the landing page, or signup page?

2) There's a bit of a problem here where it needs to load the DOM first. I
think I need a way to create something that provides better error handling.

------
conception
How would you say your service is better/differentiates itself from
camelcamelcamel?

~~~
williamle8300
They're more of a email alert metaservice, I think. Though WishBin gives you
price updates and whatnot, they're secondary ideas.

WishBin is wishlist service first, data-piping service second.

